# Frage zu konfiguriertem PC



## DerDerWasFragt (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallöchen!

Mir wurde dieses Forum wärmstens empfohlen, um Meinungen von Erfahrenen über PC's einzuholen.

Ich habe mir bei hardwareversand einen PC zusammengestellt und wollte wissen, ob sich dieser in euren Augen als gute Investition darstellt.
Die Teile dafür wären:
Thermaltake Swing schwarz VB6000BWS ohne Netzteil 			53,99 €	 	
ATX-Netzt.Revoltec Chromus II 400 Watt / RPS-400V2 			64,57 € 	
512MB DDR Corsair PC3200/400 CL 2, Corsair Twinx XL 			108,98 €  	 	
Logitech Media Keyboard Elite 						20,41 € 	 	 	
AMD Athlon64 3200+ S.939 Tray 512kB, 200 MHz,0,09u "Venice" 		153,99 € 	 	 
Logitech G5 Laser Mouse USB / PS2 					53,49 € 	 	
XFX 6600GT PCIe DualDVI NVIDIA 6600GT, 256MB, PCIe 			183,01 € 
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Music 					98,02 €	 	 	
Arctic Cooling Sil 64 Ultra Sockel 754/939 					6,77 €	 	 	
Plextor PX 712A Retail DVD+-RW/+-R-Laufwerk IDE 			63,99 € 		 	
Samsung HD080HJ P80,80GB 7200, 8MB Cache, S-ATA II 			57,05 € 		 	 
ASUS A8N-E, Sockel939 NVIDIA Nforce4 Ultra, ATX 			88,23 € 	 

Battlefield 2 								39,68 €	  
Rechner - Zusammenbau 							     9,99 €
									1002,17€

Es gäbe zB eine andere Grafikkarte von Leadtech im gleichen Preisbereich.. und zwar die "Leadtek PX6800 TD, 256MB NVIDIA Geforce 6800 PCIe"
Oder erachtet ihr andre Teile auch als falsch ausgewählt?
[(Ich habe mich vor 5 Jahren das letzte Mal mit Hardware beschäftigt (beim Kauf des jetzigen Rechners..)]


Dankeeee


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Willkommen im Forum!   

Hm.. 512MB Ram ist ein bisschen wenig, findest nicht?
Und bei den Prozessoren und GraKas gäbe es auch noch schnellere.

Aber das wär schon ein Pc der oberen Mittelklasse.
Hab übrigens auch ne 6600GT von MSI und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## DerDerWasFragt (6. Dezember 2005)

Achso.. das is'n set.. also 'n 1024er kit..
Natürlich gibt's schnellere Sachen  Aber ich hab halt nich mehr Geld..
Es sei denn, jmd. wüsste 'ne sehr viel leistungsfähigere Karte für 10€ mehr.
Ich hab zB auch gehört, dass 256mb bei einer 6600gt übertrieben, oder fast nutzlos sind, und das dadurch der Preis ungerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Alexander12 (9. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe ne 6600GT StarForce von MSI für 179€ vom MediaMarkt.
Die hat 128MB RAM.

Es gibt kein Spiel auf der Welt welches 256MB Ram braucht, meines Wissens.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## DerDerWasFragt (9. Dezember 2005)

kommt wohl auf die einstellungen an..
leuft f.e.a.r. bei dir? oder doom³ im "Ultra Extreme Quality Mod"  ^^ diese bezeichnungen.
(sp)


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Dezember 2005)

Vor einigen Monaten war 256MB noch eher ein wenig übertrieben, aber mitlerweile bei einem Neukauf schon fast ein muss, mitlerweile gibt es einige Titel die vorteile aus Grafikram über 128 MB ziehen können, und es werden garantiert nicht weniger, wennich bedenke was da einige Publisher gezeigt haben für 2006, bald wird man wohl kaum noch um 256MB rumkommen.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich auch von wegen Zukunftssicher auch eher zu einer 6800er tendieren, wenn du allerdings in 6 Monaten oder sowas sowieso planst dir eine bessere Karte zu holen ( x1800 oder 7800 ) würde die 6600er es bis dahin auch tuhen.
Die Frage ist halt ob man nicht ein paar wenige € mehr investiert, und der Rechner dafür noch etwas länger mithalten kann.


----------



## DerDerWasFragt (9. Dezember 2005)

Was ich besonders gut finde an der 6800GS "XXX" ist, dass sie fast die gleichen Benchmarks oder Spieltestergebnisse hat, wie 'ne Karte aus der 7000er Reihe, aber viel weniger kostet.
Und: TV in/out..
Und: ATI zuvorgekommen  ist wohl gegen die x1600er, die im Januar kommen oder so..
(aber vlt haut ATI jetz ja noch schnell irgndwas auf die 1600er drauf ..)
Jedenfalls finde ich diesen (für mich absolut neuen) Wettstreit super!
Schön billig 

"Im Mittelalter hatten sie die Pest, heute haben wir HIPHOP"
stophiphop.com


----------



## Alexander12 (9. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ja, bei mir geht Doom 3 auf hoch.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## DerDerWasFragt (9. Dezember 2005)

Aha. Also F.E.A.R. nicht. ;P
Ich hatte anfangs vor, mir auch eine 6600GT zu holen, bin dann aber ganz unmerklich von einer 180oiro Grafikkarte auf 'ne 250er hochgerutscht. 
Wie gesagt, vor 5 Jahren den ersten PC, und da war das einer, der nicht die aktuellen Spiele auf hohen Einstellungen ordntlich wiedergeben konnte.
Also wirds jetzt das erste Mal sein, dass ich einen hab, bei dem die Spiele, die nicht laufen, erst mal rauskommen müssen


----------



## Alexander12 (9. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Habe kein FEAR, habe aber das Doom3 Demo, daher weiß Ichs.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## DerDerWasFragt (9. Dezember 2005)

Achso, tzorry !


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Dezember 2005)

Wenn Doom3 keine Probleme macht, sollte Fear erst recht keine machen.

Ich weis nicht wie, aber die Grafikengine von FEAR läuft mit geilerer Grafik schneller als die von Doom3 oder die Sourceengine.
Zumindest hab ich das bis jetzt überall so beobachtet.
Und da Fear sogar auf meiner x600 mit fast hohen Details läuft, dürfte die 6600 damit auch keine alzugroßen Probleme haben denk ich mal


----------



## Alexander12 (9. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ah, dann bin Ich da auch beruhigt, hab ja die 6600GT, weißt.


MfG Alexander12


----------

